# Sampdoria - Inter. 6 gennaio, ore 15.00. Tv e Streaming



## Tifo'o (4 Gennaio 2021)

L'Inter dopo aver triturato il Crotona è a caccia della nona vittoria di fila contro la Samp di Ranieri. Per l'Inter non ci dovrebbero essere problemi. Inoltre vincendo 9 di fila Conte supererebbe il record di Mourinho che nel 2008 terminò proprio con 8 vittorie di fila.

Il match sarà visibile su Sky alle ore 15


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter dopo aver triturato il Crotona è a caccia della nona vittoria di fila contro la Samp di Ranieri. Per l'Inter non ci dovrebbero essere problemi. Inoltre vincendo 9 di fila Conte supererebbe il record di Mourinho che nel 2008 termino proprio con 8 vittorie di fila.
> 
> Il match sarà visibile su Sky alle ore 15



Makaku non giocherà, quindi non darei per scontata una vittoria degli indegni.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Gennaio 2021)

Sarebbe anche la terza sconfitta consecutiva per la Sampdoria, speriamo che si impegnino un minimo


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Gennaio 2021)

Devo dire che comunque se l'Inter NON vincesse sarei molto più preoccupato per la nostra partita perché sarebbe un'occasione ghiotta per il sistema per far rientrare la Juventus.


----------



## iceman. (4 Gennaio 2021)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] gufa bene, fai un pronostico a favore della Samp, vediamo se funziona.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Makaku non giocherà, quindi non darei per scontata una vittoria degli indegni.



Ahaha lo sai che ho i diritti d'autore per Makaku ??


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Gennaio 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ahaha lo sai che ho i diritti d'autore per Makaku ??



Of course!!!


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Gennaio 2021)

Qua mi fido del signor Ranieri


----------



## iceman. (4 Gennaio 2021)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Qua mi fido del signor Ranieri



Si fermano, sono anni che vincono su sto campo; confido nella genialità di Ranieri e nella voglia di rivalsa di Keita e Candreva. 

Forza Samp.


----------



## Lambro (4 Gennaio 2021)

Ho sentori positivi, forza Doria


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Makaku non giocherà, quindi non darei per scontata una vittoria degli indegni.



Tanto ci sarà il solito D'ambrogio che salta 10 metri in cielo alla frattelli Derrick con il classico gol di testa su cross


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter dopo aver triturato il Crotona è a caccia della nona vittoria di fila contro la Samp di Ranieri. Per l'Inter non ci dovrebbero essere problemi. Inoltre vincendo 9 di fila Conte supererebbe il record di Mourinho che nel 2008 terminò proprio con 8 vittorie di fila.
> 
> Il match sarà visibile su Sky alle ore 15



.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Gennaio 2021)

Lukaku in realtà dovrebbe essere disponibile


----------



## Hellscream (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ovviamente Quagliarella non gioca.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Makaku ha una contrattura ed è pronto due giorni dopo, noi solo che ci guardi male stiamo fuori due mesi. Bah.

Speriamo che la Samp riesca a bloccarli, dai.


----------



## bmb (6 Gennaio 2021)

Complimenti ai campioni d'Italia. Ormai sono in modalità schiacciasassi e niente potrà fermarli.


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Makaku ha una contrattura ed è pronto due giorni dopo, noi solo che ci guardi male stiamo fuori due mesi. Bah.
> 
> Speriamo che la Samp riesca a bloccarli, dai.



Questo è capace di ridursi manualmente le fratture...beati loro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Questo è capace di ridursi manualmente le fratture...beati loro.



Io non lo sopporto più davvero, non ho mai visto una roba simile. Speriamo che rientri oggi e si spacchi per bene, non gli auguro assolutamente roba invalidante eh, ma di rimanere fuori almeno 3 o 4 partite si, diamine.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Makaku ha una contrattura ed è pronto due giorni dopo, noi solo che ci guardi male stiamo fuori due mesi. Bah.
> 
> Speriamo che la Samp riesca a bloccarli, dai.



La contrattura era alla terza gamba.


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

Però se anche dall'altro lato non fanno giocare i migliori, tipo Quagliarella...


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Gennaio 2021)

grande ranieri che schiera la samp senza attaccanti


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La contrattura era alla terza gamba.



Tu ci scherzi ma io comincio ad odiarlo, quel bisonte bisunto.


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> grande ranieri che schiera la samp senza attaccanti



Si infatti...ma che giocano a fare?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si infatti...ma che giocano a fare?



Speriamo almeno facciano un catenaccio come si deve. All’Inda se gli togli profondità togli anche molta pericolosità, non hanno abbastanza talento contro le difese schierate. Certo se sei una piccola e pensi di giocare contro di loro “giocando a calcio” cit. come ha fatto il Crotone allora ne prendi dai 3 ai 6.

Ma è normale. È come se Buster Douglas nel ‘90 avesse sfidato Tyson mettendola sull’infighting: avrebbe perso quel 5% di possibilità di vitoria che aveva e che l’ha, infine, portato a vincere. Bisogna essere coscienti dei propri limiti, troppe piccole oggi vogliono fare le grandi senza poterlo fare.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter dopo aver triturato il Crotona è a caccia della nona vittoria di fila contro la Samp di Ranieri. Per l'Inter non ci dovrebbero essere problemi. Inoltre vincendo 9 di fila Conte supererebbe il record di Mourinho che nel 2008 terminò proprio con 8 vittorie di fila.
> 
> Il match sarà visibile su Sky alle ore 15



Questi quando hanno avuto tipo 4/5 contagiati erano praticamente tutti i bidoni e riserve..


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Gennaio 2021)

ranieri che schiera la samp senza punte ma con 2 esterni come keita e damsgaard falsi 9.. bah


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2021)

Campo imbiancato da un rovescio di grandine


----------



## Albijol (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ragazzi ma è vero che la Grande Suning è in ritardo con i pagamenti degli stipendi???


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Gennaio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> ranieri che schiera la samp senza punte ma con 2 esterni come keita e damsgaard falsi 9.. bah



e la gumina ramirez quagliarella in panchina


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque si vede che la Samp ha timore dell'Inter in questi 5 minuti


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

Mi sa che finisce prestissimo sta partita, questione di secondi.


----------



## Raryof (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ahahaha la Samp sta camminando


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

Colley un cesso che solo contro di noi diventa un mix tra thuram e campbell


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

Mo gli dà rigore


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

Finita ragazzi


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

*Finita*


----------



## Raryof (6 Gennaio 2021)

Rigore Inter


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Gennaio 2021)

Rigore inter.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Gennaio 2021)

Va il nano che ti piglia.


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

Che squadre inutili, passeggiano tutti contro l'Inter


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2021)

Già da come è partito era chiaro che lo parava ahahahahha


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Inter decisamente superiore
Già finita


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Gennaio 2021)

che imbarazzo mamma mia, la mano era larga ma la palla non ha cambiato direzione eh.. te ranieri sta zitto e guarda che formazione hai schierato


----------



## Raryof (6 Gennaio 2021)

E io che non l'ho messo al Fanta Audero ****...


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2021)

La partita contro il Napoli è stata orrenda e non ho ancora capito come l'abbiano vinta, ma a parte quella partita pe me non si può dire che l'Inter sia anti-calcio


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> La partita contro il Napoli è stata orrenda e non ho ancora capito come l'abbiano vinta, ma a parte quella partita pe me non si può dire che l'Inter sia anti-calcio



Siamo primi e li sfottiamo ma so vede lontano un miglio che vincono con semplicità.
L'anticalcio è altro..


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

Che culp traversa


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2021)

Rigore per la Samp ma è sicuramente fuori area


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> La partita contro il Napoli è stata orrenda e non ho ancora capito come l'abbiano vinta, ma a parte quella partita pe me non si può dire che l'Inter sia anti-calcio



Fiorentina, Cagliari, toro...
Ne hanno vinto di partite sporche.
A calcio perdono, a pallone vincono.


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ranieri contr di noi ha giocato con le 2 punte8quagliarella gabbiadini).... con loro tutti gli attaccanti in panchina ed ha schierato 2 esterni come punte


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

Mamma che culo però... dettagli che fanno differenza


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Però hanno culo davvero


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> La partita contro il Napoli è stata orrenda e non ho ancora capito come l'abbiano vinta, ma a parte quella partita pe me non si può dire che l'Inter sia anti-calcio



non ha gioco l'inter, a loro basta lanciarla su lukaku che poi si gira e va in port oppure la passa ad hakimi che sgaloppa sulla fascia e crossa.. anche contro di noi hanno fatto così


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Fiorentina, Cagliari, toro...
> Ne hanno vinto di partite sporche.
> A calcio perdono, a pallone vincono.



Hanno comunque il dominio del gioco che è quello che conta


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Hanno comunque il dominio del gioco che è quello che conta



Mica tanto. 
Vanno spesso sotto e giocano male.
Poi la sfangano con la forza e i nervi.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Che palle però se la Samp avesse avuto quel rigore e magari segnato mi andavo a giocare subito il 2 live con la quota maggiorata


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ma Barella sempre a lamentarsi ?


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Rigore netto per la Samp


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> non ha gioco l'inter, a loro basta lanciarla su lukaku che poi si gira e va in port oppure la passa ad hakimi che sgaloppa sulla fascia e crossa.. anche contro di noi hanno fatto così



Perfetto, togli Lukaku per due mesi come a noi è stato tolto Ibra e l’Inda va anche sotto Napoli e Roma. Roba da lotta risicata per il quarto posto.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Rigore


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

Questo è rigore


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma Barella sempre a lamentarsi ?



Avranno barella ma sono sempre sani.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2021)

Gol Candreva


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ma Conte esattamente cosa vuole


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Samp in vantaggio

Ma adesso entra Lubamba e finisce 4-1 ovviamente


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Gennaio 2021)

E anche oggi a calcio perdono.
Vinceranno giocando a rugby.
Come sempre.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ora vado a giocare il 2


----------



## Raryof (6 Gennaio 2021)

Goooooooooooooooooooll


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Samp in vantaggio
> 
> Ma adesso entra Lubamba e finisce 4-1 ovviamente



Molto probabile


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Gennaio 2021)

Tanto finirà 10 a 1 col solito Lukaku che sposta i giocatori come birilli


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ora voglio proprio vedere. 

Aldilà della scaramanzia e dei gufaggi, è letteralmente impossibile che le ribaltino tutte. Ne hanno già ribaltate un’enormità.


----------



## overlord (6 Gennaio 2021)

Anche oggi giocano a calcio domani. Che squadra di m


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Gennaio 2021)

L'Inter parte sempre sotto poi vince con tipo 2 gol di scarto minimo.


----------



## Baba (6 Gennaio 2021)

Dai dai dai dai


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ma che fa balde


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E anche oggi a calcio perdono.
> Vinceranno giocando a rugby.
> Come sempre.



Alla lunga però giocare a rugby non paga.


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

Scandaloso flaugello


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Gennaio 2021)

É qui che si bubola?


----------



## kipstar (6 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ora voglio proprio vedere.
> 
> Aldilà della scaramanzia e dei gufaggi, è letteralmente impossibile che le ribaltino tutte. Ne hanno già ribaltate un’enormità.



ribalteranno anche questa.
canovaccio della solita partita. primo tempo da 0 a 0 o 1 a 1 e poi secondo tempo che accelerano.....
la samp deve tenere fisicamente per sperare di potercela fare.....


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ma tutti sti piccioni?


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Loro la davanti sono inesistenti, i due esterni messi come punta non sanno attaccare l'area.. nel secondo tempo entra lukaku e vincono


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

La Samp non combina più niente


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

*Keitamina 2-0*


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

Keita Baldeeeeeee


Candreva e Balde gara dalla vita,avvelenati


pazzesca l'azione,belle statuine.
ancora una gara indecente della difesa nerazzurra


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Gennaio 2021)

Non dico nulla..


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2021)

Keitaaaaa


----------



## Raryof (6 Gennaio 2021)

Gooooooooooooooooooollll!!!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

goooaaaaaaallllll


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Gennaio 2021)

2-0 samp.
A calcio,come dico sempre, l'inter non ci sa giocare. 
Vincerà a rugby e calcio caos.
Anti calcio.


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ma sto Barella è di ricotta?


----------



## Baba (6 Gennaio 2021)

Godooooooooooo Candreva e Keita 2 ex HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque avete visto che recupero magistrale di Colley, nell’azione antecedente al goal della Samp??


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Stasera la Juventus rientra in corsa. Clamoroso.


----------



## kYMERA (6 Gennaio 2021)

Mamma mia che azione della Samp. Bravissimi. Daamsgard ha fatto il fenomeno.


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Comunque avete visto che recupero magistrale di Colley, nell’azione antecedente al goal della Samp??



Mi piace tanto. Sempre detto.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma tutti sti piccioni?



Uccelli del malaugurio


----------



## overlord (6 Gennaio 2021)

Baba ha scritto:


> Godooooooooooo Candreva e Keita 2 ex HAHAHAHAHA



Si gode


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Comunque avete visto che recupero magistrale di Colley, nell’azione antecedente al goal della Samp??





Zenos ha scritto:


> Mi piace tanto. Sempre detto.





Il Capitone che vuole cinque milioni lì sarebbe stato letteralmente polverizzato.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Stasera la Juventus rientra in corsa. Clamoroso.



Ormai è fatta per la Juve, peccato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Gennaio 2021)

si ma con lubamba la ribaltano tranquilli.

comunque le critiche a ranieri che non schiera questo e quello........... ma ancora non avete capito che ranieri di calcio ne capisce? lasciate fare a lui.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Comunque avete visto che recupero magistrale di Colley, nell’azione antecedente al goal della Samp??



È un animale.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Stasera la Juventus rientra in corsa. Clamoroso.



avevi dei dubbi?


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si ma con lubamba la ribaltano tranquilli.
> 
> comunque le critiche a ranieri che non schiera questo e quello........... ma ancora non avete capito che ranieri di calcio ne capisce? lasciate fare a lui.



Bravo..grande allenatore. 
Mica un pivello.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2021)

Oriali in campo per evitare il rosso a barella che stava dicendo di tutto all'arbitro ahah


----------



## Kaw (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ma che esultate a fare?
Ogni gol che farà la Samp, l'Inter ne farà il doppio.
Per ora finirà 4-2


----------



## Miracle1980 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Attenzione al napoli di Rino. Secondo me quest'anno vinceranno loro lo scudetto...


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Se Barela fosse ancora al cagliari lo avrebbero già espulso


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Attenzione al napoli di Rino. Secondo me quest'anno vinceranno loro lo scudetto...



senza gattuso lo avrebbero già cucito sul petto. ma sinceramente comincio ad avere qualche dubbio perchè li davo per favoriti ma perdono qualsiasi scontro diretto. ora come ora vedo favoriti gli interisti, anche grazie al riposo infrasettimanale ahahah


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Gennaio 2021)

Sempre detto che senza ippokaku fanno ridere i polli. 
Del resto uno schema hanno: palla su lukaku.


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ma come fa a prenderla sempre di testa sto laureato?


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

non avevo riconosciuto il guercio marotta imbottito,stizzito colpisce il sediolino

forza Ranieri,resisti alla solita ripresa da doping nerdazzurra


----------



## kYMERA (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ma Augello quanto cavolo è lento? Mamma mia...


----------



## Raryof (6 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma come fa a prenderla sempre di testa sto laureato?



Pazzesco ed è alto 1.50.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Fotografia del primo tempo: Conte che grida all'arbitro "ma stai scherzando" mentre va a dare rigore

Che non-uomo


----------



## bmb (6 Gennaio 2021)

Tripletta di Lukaku ora.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sempre detto che senza ippokaku fanno ridere i polli.
> Del resto uno schema hanno: palla su lukaku.



Senza il Makaku sono una squadra da lotta per il quarto posto, e nemmeno da favoriti, sempre detto.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Faranno come il Bayern. Tranquilli.


----------



## Raryof (6 Gennaio 2021)

Se mettono Lukaku rischiano di fargli saltare i muscoli di ferro.


----------



## kipstar (6 Gennaio 2021)

allora....la mancanza del giocatore fondamentale si fa sentire. Non hanno quella soluzione che fa salire la squadra e quegli strappi che crea.....
comunque per me la samp la partita la può portare in porto solo se regge fisicamente fino al 97esimo


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si fermano, sono anni che vincono su sto campo; confido nella genialità di Ranieri e nella voglia di rivalsa di Keita e Candreva.
> 
> Forza Samp.



Daiiiii


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2021)

Entra Lukakka e stravincono.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Vediamo se anche la Sampdoria si farà schiacciare dall'Inter rintanandosi nella propria metà campo senza mai ripartire, così com'è successo con tutte le altre squadre passate in vantaggio contro di loro per poi farsi prendere a pallonate.


----------



## Pit96 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Sono così arrabbiato per la partita di stasera che se l'Inter dovesse perdere non riuscirei a esultare. La juve rientrerebbe nettamente per la lotta scudetto tra proclami di trionfo per la vittoria contro un Milan decimato.


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

kipstar ha scritto:


> allora....la mancanza del giocatore fondamentale si fa sentire. Non hanno quella soluzione che fa salire la squadra e quegli strappi che crea.....
> comunque per me la samp la partita la può portare in porto solo se regge fisicamente fino al 97esimo



Anche un pareggio sarebbe tanta roba per noi


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Senza il Makaku sono una squadra da lotta per il quarto posto, e nemmeno da favoriti, sempre detto.



Ma nn possiamo tirargli una sacca di sangue a ippokaku?
Usiamolo per curare krunic e rebic e per le 17 avranno vinto il covid.
Il covid in compenso si becca il lukaku.


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Sono così arrabbiato per la partita di stasera che se l'Inter dovesse perdere non riuscirei a esultare. La juve rientrerebbe nettamente per la lotta scudetto tra proclami di trionfo per la vittoria contro un Milan decimato.



Io sarei comunque contento, da 8 anni a questo punto della stagione eravamo tipo a -10/15 dal QUARTO posto .... dovessimo perdere non sarebbe una tragedia.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Gennaio 2021)

Risultato bugiardo.. tra 45 minuti finisce 2-4 con i soliti gol all´ultimo minuto


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Sono così arrabbiato per la partita di stasera che se l'Inter dovesse perdere non riuscirei a esultare. La juve rientrerebbe nettamente per la lotta scudetto tra proclami di trionfo per la vittoria contro un Milan decimato.



Ma infatti il fatto anomalo è che siamo noi primi e la Juve a 10 punti sotto, dovessimo perdere pazienza, sarebbe la prima sconfitta dopo un secolo, con mezza squadra fuori tra l'altro. 
A me basta che chi giochi sputi sangue e sudore per fargliela sudare ai gobbi fino alla fine.


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

perchè si ostina a giocare con questa difesa e questo modulo ?
hanno preso goal da tutti tranne genoa,sassuolo e napoli (quest'ultimo senza attaccanti titolare,palo di petagna)
in champions dallo shaktar solo che non ha volutamente giocato
neanche in Olanda e Belgio si vince il campionato prendendo goal ogni giornata praticamente.


----------



## kipstar (6 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Risultato bugiardo.. tra 45 minuti finisce 2-4 con i soliti gol all´ultimo minuto



sicuro


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

Lo farà entrare Big Rom secondo voi?


----------



## danjr (6 Gennaio 2021)

Per questa squadra è fondamentale rimanere primi. Per noi è come nel ciclismo, finché abbaìni la maglia rosa/gialla diamo il 110%, poi protrebbe finire la magia. Quindi preferisco perdere con la Juve con contemporanea sconfitta Inter, piuttosto che pareggio con la Juve è vittoria con l’Inter


----------



## Fabxtreme7 (6 Gennaio 2021)

La ribaltano, con 3 gol nei minuti di recupero, giusto come 16 anni fa: 0-2 Samp e poi il dvd con la gazzetta


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Sono così arrabbiato per la partita di stasera che se l'Inter dovesse perdere non riuscirei a esultare. La juve rientrerebbe nettamente per la lotta scudetto tra proclami di trionfo per la vittoria contro un Milan decimato.



Ma state scherzando ragazzi? Ma guardate il calendario delle due milanesi fino al derby di ritorno, l’Inda ha un calendario spropositatamente più difficile.

Inoltre anche se la Juve rientrasse non ci vedrei un dramma, nella peggiore delle ipotesi, se noi non dovessimo farcela, meglio loro che i piangina nerazzurri, che da quando siamo risaliti ci spalano letame addosso in continuazione. Meglio i gobbi di questi piangina totalmente incapaci di riconoscere i meriti altrui.

Senza contare che nelle prossime non avremo Rebic ma rientreranno Ibra, Bennacer e Tonali, rendendoci molto più forti nel complesso.

No, è fondamentale che la Samp oggi resista.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Gennaio 2021)

Fabxtreme7 ha scritto:


> La ribaltano, con 3 gol nei minuti di recupero, giusto come 16 anni fa: 0-2 Samp e poi il dvd con la gazzetta



Ahah una roba trash fu quella.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Fabxtreme7 ha scritto:


> La ribaltano, con 3 gol nei minuti di recupero, giusto come 16 anni fa: 0-2 Samp e poi il dvd con la gazzetta



"Voi vi divertite così, con le rimonte in DVD" famoso striscione della curva sud qualche giornata dopo la famosa rimonta dell'Inter


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma nn possiamo tirargli una sacca di sangue a ippokaku?
> Usiamolo per curare krunic e rebic e per le 17 avranno vinto il covid.
> Il covid in compenso si becca il lukaku.



  

Te l’ho detto, questo se facesse sesso a crudo con una sieropositiva non solo non si infetterebbe, ma la guarirebbe. Poi la povera morirebbe per il fatto di aver accolto i 33 (lunghezza) X 23 (circonferenza) centimetri del Makaku, ma tant’è.


----------



## kYMERA (6 Gennaio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> perchè si ostina a giocare con questa difesa e questo modulo ?
> hanno preso goal da tutti tranne genoa,sassuolo e napoli (quest'ultimo senza attaccanti titolare,palo di petagna)
> in champions dallo shaktar solo che non ha volutamente giocato
> neanche in Olanda e Belgio si vince il campionato prendendo goal ogni giornata praticamente.



E' l'unico modulo che conosce


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Te l’ho detto, questo se facesse sesso a crudo con una sieropositiva non solo non si infetterebbe, ma la guarirebbe. Poi la povera morirebbe per il fatto di aver accolto i 33 (lunghezza) X 23 (circonferenza) centimetri del Makaku, ma tant’è.



Appunto, questo è come il gigante del miglio verde.


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Gennaio 2021)

Non fossi certo che ora entra Lukaku e la vincono 3/4-2 starei godendo.
Peccato che sono troppo forti e la ribaltano sicuro.
Speriamo che perdano punti almeno contro la Roma...


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Attenzione che sta piovendo a dirotto e questi ci vanno a nozze...


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Attenzione che sta piovendo a dirotto e questi ci vanno a nozze...



E si...
A rugby piovendo si gioca meglio.


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Se l'inter avesse fatto a meno di lakaku per 15 partite(esattamente come noi con ibra) ora non sarebbero manzo in zona europa league


----------



## sion (6 Gennaio 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non fossi certo che ora entra Lukaku e la vincono 3/4-2 starei godendo.
> Peccato che sono troppo forti e la ribaltano sicuro.
> Speriamo che perdano punti almeno contro la Roma...



hanno cmq roma e juve le prossime due


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E si...
> A rugby piovendo si gioca meglio.



È Makaku che si è fatto il raspone rituale prima di entrare in campo. È schizzata così in alto da rientrare sul campo sotto forma di pioggerellina.


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

bene la pioggia intensa,serve una lotta nel fango a cui non sono abituati


----------



## Milo (6 Gennaio 2021)

Non entra lukaku ma perisic, speriamo reggano


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ma possibile che non lo anticipano mai a sto nanerottolo?


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> È Makaku che si è fatto il raspone rituale prima di entrare in campo. È schizzata così in alto da rientrare sul campo sotto forma di pioggerellina.



Ahahah eroe.


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

Resistere SAMP


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

Augello non lo tiene proprio hakimi


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

Questi se la passano sempre di tacco e trovano l'uomo...bah


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Primo 5’ del secondo tempo la palla sempre nella metá campo Samp e almeno 3 occasioni Inter... la vedo male.


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

Già 2-3 occasioni in 5 minuti...mi sa che..


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Sto Uccello fa veramente schifo


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Gennaio 2021)

basta che la samp lanci in contropiede keita e non lo prendono più de vrij e company


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ma non può finire adesso sta partita?


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Di certo la pioggia non agevola le cose all'Inter potrebbero anche rompersi dei giocatori (magari eh)


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Gennaio 2021)

noi abbiamo giocato 15 partie senza ibra e quasi 10 senza bennacer.. pensate se lukaku e barella, i loro equivalenti dei nostri, avessero avuto le stesse assenze..


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Senza il Makaku sono una squadra da lotta per il quarto posto, e nemmeno da favoriti, sempre detto.



e quando ti dico che è il più decisivo del campionato però lo neghi....

ti manca obiettività. dici che senza di lui fanno schifo per denigrarli ma non ammetti che è il top adesso. e basta parlarmi di ibra che non gioca da 2 mesi per favore.....


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Maledetto Janko, segna!


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

inizia il riscaldamento lukaku


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Citofonic salva l’Inda.


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Gennaio 2021)

devono sfruttare i contropiedi..


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Purtroppo non perderanno. Magari finisse 2-2...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> e quando ti dico che è il più decisivo del campionato però lo neghi....
> 
> ti manca obiettività. dici che senza di lui fanno schifo per denigrarli ma non ammetti che è il top adesso. e basta parlarmi di ibra che non gioca da 2 mesi per favore.....



A parità di impiego Ibra è due volte più forte, questo può essere più decisivo nel complesso solo perché gioca di più. Lascia che Ibra giochi la seconda parte e vedrai.

Poi Lukaku è più IMPORTANTE per l’Inda di quanto Ibra lo sia per noi perché loro senza Lukaku sono più scarsi e hanno meno talento e soluzioni di noi. Ma questo è un altro discorso.


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Gennaio 2021)

alla lunga loro che sono senza coppe europee ci supereranno.. temo molto la roma la lazio e l'atalanta invece, sono in forma e non hanno il nostro numero di assenti


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Sto Asgard comunque non è malaccio


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Gennaio 2021)

Quel cesso di Jamko è inutile sia con la Samp che in Drangon Ball


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E si...
> A rugby piovendo si gioca meglio.



eh si ma sono anni che il campionato favorisce la potenza. almeno 15 anni. 
vai in provincia e vinci per inerzia.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2021)

Entra Lukaku, la partita inizia ora


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

Che palle sta entrando


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ma basta con sto Janko


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Entra Lubamba... finita.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Levando Gagliarcoso la ribaltano dai


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maledetto Janko, segna!



gli devono minacciare puar per spronarlo...


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ufff


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Senza Lukaku questi fanno schifo, molto peggio di noi senza Ibra. Io questa netta superiorità non la vedo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Gennaio 2021)

Bisogna pregare tutti i santi che Lukaku si spacchi appena entrato a freddo, se no è finita


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

Speriamo inizino a rotolare per terra e a perdere tempo questi


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Senza Lukaku questi fanno schifo, molto peggio di noi senza Ibra. Io questa netta superiorità non la vedo.



se si rompe tutto abbiamo il posto CL quasi blindato


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Finita


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Finisce 4-2


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2021)

2-1 de vrij

Entro 10 minuti è ribaltata


----------



## Snake (6 Gennaio 2021)

ecco la rimonta


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

Finita.


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

neanche contrastato de vrij


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2021)

E uno


----------



## kYMERA (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ecco la prima... Lukaku già in campo... recupero lampo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ho cambiato canale, finirà 2-4 come sempre


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Gennaio 2021)

Figurati se le cose vanno mai nel senso giusto, che due palle


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Gennaio 2021)

ranieri datti na svegliata, metti quagliarella a tenere palla e mettere pressione in area


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Gennaio 2021)

entra lui e cambia la musica è ovvio.


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Adesso segna pure Eriksen, vedrete.


----------



## Hellscream (6 Gennaio 2021)

Sappiamo già come andrà a finire, film visto e stravisto.


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

pure Eriksen,segno di disperazione
ha 6 attaccanti contemporaneamente


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Audero. <3


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ma Quagliariello?! Perchè non lo fa entrare?


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Gennaio 2021)

cambi senza senso.. hanno bisogno di una punta che allunghi la squadra


----------



## kipstar (6 Gennaio 2021)

non mi pare che la samp possa reggere.....manca ancora troppo...


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma Quagliariello?! Perchè non lo fa entrare?



promesso sposo del Maestro,non lo vorranno far infortunare.


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

questo è secondo giallo per barrella !!!

vergogna arbitro


----------



## kipstar (6 Gennaio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> questo è secondo giallo per barrella !!!



tra un po' lo leva....


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Boh non capisco perchè quando vincono le avversarie dell'Inter si fanno schiacciare ogni volta.
L'Inter lascia spazi pazzeschi e invece di sfruttarli, sparano la palla in avanti a caso.


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Gennaio 2021)

barella era da ammonire.. e quindi espellere


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

kipstar ha scritto:


> tra un po' lo leva....



che fortuna sfacciata,stava prendendo il rosso 30 secondi prima


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Figuriamoci se gli dava il secondo giallo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Il gol di D'Ambrosio di testa su calcio da fermo credo sia scontato ora.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Figuriamoci se gli dava il secondo giallo



Poi quando capita a noi una roba del genere ne parlano anche sei mesi dopo. E accusano tutti di rubare.

Li odio questi figli di *****, li odio. Meglio 20 scudetti dei gobbi che uno solo loro.


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

che punizione ha dato adesso ?
è stato lautaro a colpire la gamba di quello tirando


----------



## kipstar (6 Gennaio 2021)

punizioni....calci d'angolo....


----------



## kYMERA (6 Gennaio 2021)

Praticamente era calcione di Bastoni e ha dato fallo per l'Inter. Bah


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

rincorsa alla Beckham ma il risultato è ben diverso
orribile a mezza altezza


----------



## kipstar (6 Gennaio 2021)

6 o 7 minuti di recupero ?


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Gennaio 2021)

vidal nemmeno giallo, te pareva


----------



## Hellscream (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma Quagliariello?! Perchè non lo fa entrare?



Perchè deve andare alla Gggiuve


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

ma no,stava il portiere
ha regalato la rimessa


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Quelli dell'Inter non li ammonisce mai.


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

5 di recupero ?
e chi è morto ?


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Gennaio 2021)

lo sapete che questo risultato significa che i ladri stasera ruberanno come non mai per tornare sotto vero?


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

partitone tuttocampo di Keita,ha coperto vari ruoli


----------



## kYMERA (6 Gennaio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> vidal nemmeno giallo, te pareva



Infatti, ed eravamo anche vicini che Hakimi non lo prendesse neanche lui.


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ma chi è sto Legume?!

Tutti ma non Quagliarello...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Speriamo stia fuori sei mesi, sto letame.


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma chi è sto Legume?!
> 
> Tutti ma non Quagliarello...



serie b empoli e palermo

sarà ancora più umiliante senza l'unico attaccante vero
due goal senza il bomber e dai due ex trombati


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Spiaze per d'Ambrogio


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2021)

Finitaaaaaa. Anche se oggi missà che butta male anche per noi


----------



## Lambro (6 Gennaio 2021)

Finita!!!!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Evvvaiiiiii siamo primi anche dopo questa giornata disgraziata!


----------



## 7vinte (6 Gennaio 2021)

Evvaiiiiiiii


----------



## Solo (6 Gennaio 2021)

Godo! Melme! Senza Lukaku sono dei cessi a pedali. Sucate!


----------



## Swaitak (6 Gennaio 2021)

un monumento al nostro amico Ranieri


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Grande Leris.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Gennaio 2021)

l'unica cosa bella della giornata sarà l'intervista di conte.


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

finitaaaaaaa

dai non devono vedere il primo posto 

anche stavolta GONDE ci supera la prossima


----------



## Baba (6 Gennaio 2021)

E andiamooooo interisti schifosi


----------



## Raryof (6 Gennaio 2021)

Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2021)

Stasera con il sigaro...


----------



## Hellscream (6 Gennaio 2021)

Vedi te che se proprio oggi che questi perdono, dobbiamo perdere pure noi. Con quei mafiosi demmè poi


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Godoooooooooooooo maledetti cessiiii


----------



## overlord (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ahahahahah


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

*Grandissimo Ranieri! Enorme!

Daje!*


----------



## kYMERA (6 Gennaio 2021)

Bene cosi, stanotte in ogni caso saremo comunque primi.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Godo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Tutto apparecchiato per i gobbi, sconfitta dell'Inter e noi senza mezza squadra.


----------



## Ambrole (6 Gennaio 2021)

Oooooooooooopsssssss
Cmq sono tecnicamente patetici.
Hakimi unico a saper combinare qualcosa, per il resto, palla alta e spera in lukaku


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Anche oggi rimontano settimana prossima...Poi magari succede che stasera vinciamo miracolosamente e dovranno rinviare ulteriormente  .


----------



## sion (6 Gennaio 2021)

ci credevano i topi di fogna,a ogni nostro indisponibile godevano sempre di piu'...ora prendetelo li,dove sapete voi


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

“ Ibra è un bollito che fa gol saltando con le mani sui difensori, ma essendo descritto come Dio ha l'immunità, vedi gol con udinese o il palo che prese al derby lo scorso anno dove commise un fallo su Skriniar, Bennacer è un mediocre che insieme a molti altri della tua squadra di ***** con gli stadi pieni torna ad essere il cesso che è sempre stato,Undertaker mi sa che si è ritirato dal wrestling,quindi non rompere con la tua squadretta da ottavo posto,senza i rigorini ed il culo eri quinto,e senza la pandemia eri i n B,tornate nelle fogne.”

Ahahahahah dovete sucarcelo senza farci sentire i denti, piangina figli di padre ignoto.

Ricordate sempre: mater semper certa est, pater numquam. E questo vale soprattutto per voi, nati dal tradimento di 43 infami. 

MER.DE


----------



## David Gilmour (6 Gennaio 2021)

Va benissimo così. Possiamo affrontare la partita coi ladri in maniera più rilassata, potendoci anche permettere la sconfitta.


----------



## davidelynch (6 Gennaio 2021)

Godo, sono la peggio m...a che si sia mai vista nel calcio.


----------



## Ambrole (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ora tutti ad ascoltare conteeeee


----------



## diavolo (6 Gennaio 2021)

Perderanno ancora


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2021)

AHAHHAHAH godo un pò, peccato per la sconfitta di stasera ma va bene così.
Speriamo di recuperare qualcuno per sabato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Grandissimo Ranieri! Enorme!
> 
> Daje!*



un mito ragazzi. veramente forte.


----------



## Raryof (6 Gennaio 2021)

Stasera non conta nulla!!! godooooooooo


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Speriamo che questa sconfitta ci dia il boost per stasera


----------



## LukeLike (6 Gennaio 2021)

E' qui che si sorpassa?


----------



## Igniorante (6 Gennaio 2021)

Godo, ciao sfigati.
Il periodo nero dopo il panettone è ormai una sentenza, per questi mentecatti.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Gennaio 2021)

La Sampdoria aveva già battuto l'Atalanta e la Lazio, ci stanno dando una mano i blucerchiati quest'anno.


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

questa pesa quasi quanto inter-bologna 1-2


----------



## mil77 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Più importante questa sconfitta dell'Inter che il nostro risultato di stasera


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Voglio sentire il rumore della bava in eccesso mentre ce lo sucate, luride latrine dopate.

Niente denti e tanta saliva, mi raccomando. Sucate e guardateci negli occhi mentre lo fate, dal basso verso l’alto, infami.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (6 Gennaio 2021)

Godo! Topi di fogna capitanati da due gobbi mentecatti ahahahahahaha
Siete delle m. umane ritardoidi ahahaha


----------



## hiei87 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Non capisco come ci riguardi questo risultato. Che significa che male che vada saremo ancora primo? Non siamo nemmeno a metà campionato, mica è l'ultima giornata. Roma e Atalanta le stanno vincendo tutte in scioltezza, è di loro che dobbiamo preoccuparci. La sconfitta dell'inter può interessare al massimo ai nostri avversari di stasera, che avranno una motivazione in più.


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

domenica l'inter rischia di finire al terzo posto


----------



## Lambro (6 Gennaio 2021)

Stasera la guardo molto piu' serenamente.
Inter che ha avuto opportunità ma la Samp ha difeso bene.
Adani che complimentava l'ottimo Sanchez quando è stato il peggiore in campo, Lele quando vede sudamericano non capisce più nulla lol
Addio pure a D'ambrosio che si è frantumato qualcosa al ginocchio me sa


----------



## Raryof (6 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Anche oggi rimontano settimana prossima...Poi magari succede che stasera vinciamo miracolosamente e dovranno rinviare ulteriormente  .



Il calendario ora si fa tosto anche per loro, queste erano le partitelle..


----------



## Kaw (6 Gennaio 2021)

Questa ci aiuta tantissimo psicologicamente, anche se perdiamo stasera rimaniamo prima e poi l'Inter avrà Roma e Juve.
Pure un pari stasera sarebbe oro


----------



## Raryof (6 Gennaio 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> La Sampdoria aveva già battuto l'Atalanta e la Lazio, ci stanno dando una mano i blucerchiati quest'anno.



Sono squadra sbarazzina e poi quel Colley lì non è niente male...


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ranieri per queste situazioni è un mago incredibile.

Con qualsiasi altro allenatore, probabilmente, la Samp sarebbe già in B.

Chapeau.


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Non capisco come ci riguardi questo risultato. Che significa che male che vada saremo ancora primo? Non siamo nemmeno a metà campionato, mica è l'ultima giornata.



se restiamo primi la società farà maggiori investimenti e aiuta psicologicamente stare sempre al primo posto.
essendo una squadra giovanissima vedersi avanti a tutti spinge a dare più del 100% per restarci


----------



## kekkopot (6 Gennaio 2021)

Questo risuolato è più importante di quello di stasera.


----------



## bmb (6 Gennaio 2021)

Battuta d'arresto fisiologica, ora faranno altre 8 vittorie consecutive.


----------



## Albijol (6 Gennaio 2021)

La FANTOMATICA panchina lunga dell'Inter:
1) Vidal che aveva il Monten.egro nei calzettoni
2) Eriksen più fermo di un paracarro
3) Perisic versione rubgysta che cercava ad ogni cross di trasformare la meta.


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

>


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Gennaio 2021)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Qua mi fido del signor Ranieri



Grazie maestro! Adesso tocca a noi!


----------



## hiei87 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> se restiamo primi la società farà maggiori investimenti e aiuta psicologicamente stare sempre al primo posto.
> essendo una squadra giovanissima vedersi avanti a tutti spinge a dare più del 100% per restarci



Non penso che gli investimenti degli strozzini possano cambiare sull'onda di una partita di un'altra squadra (l'inter). Purtroppo stanno sprecando un'occasione irripetibile di tornare competitivi. Da tempo eravamo in emergenza e si sapeva che con un paio di innesti decenti avremmo potuto blindare il quarto posto e competere per il primo. Invece niente, al massimo due poppanti francesi.


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Brutta inter,lezione di un 70 con in calcio antico,a uno di 50 che si sente il messia.

Inter monteingaggio 1 miliardo, Samp monte ingaggio 3 panini con mortadella + 1 con panino con salame.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Gennaio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Battuta d'arresto fisiologica, ora faranno altre 8 vittorie consecutive.



Non credo riusciranno a battere Roma e Juve in serie.
Per me al massimo faranno 4 punti.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Gennaio 2021)

Certo che Lukaku è veramente il 70% dell'Inter, pazzesco. Peccato solo che è stato pucciato nelle acque magiche come Achille ed è sostanzialmente invulnerabile....
Ah, ma Barella esattamente cosa deve fare per prendere un cartellino rosso? E Oriali, che fa parte anche dello staff della Nazionale, che passeggia in campo? Robe assolutamente folli.


----------



## malos (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ho sentito da fonti certe e lo dicono anche certi giornali, che la potenza di suning è in arretrato con gli stipendi....godo per quanto ci hanno preso per i fondelli per il fondo che invece è a posto con i pagamenti.


----------



## malos (6 Gennaio 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Certo che Lukaku è veramente il 70% dell'Inter, pazzesco. Peccato solo che è stato pucciato nelle acque magiche come Achille ed è sostanzialmente invulnerabile....
> Ah, ma Barella esattamente cosa deve fare per prendere un cartellino rosso? E Oriali, che fa parte anche dello staff della Nazionale, che passeggia in campo? Robe assolutamente folli.



Vero Barella è esentato sempre dai rossi che meriterebbe una domenica si e una no.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Gennaio 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Non capisco come ci riguardi questo risultato. Che significa che male che vada saremo ancora primo? Non siamo nemmeno a metà campionato, mica è l'ultima giornata. Roma e Atalanta le stanno vincendo tutte in scioltezza, è di loro che dobbiamo preoccuparci. La sconfitta dell'inter può interessare al massimo ai nostri avversari di stasera, che avranno una motivazione in più.



leggere di gente che dice che così stasera non conta....

perdiamo 3 punti su TUTTE le rivali e qua ci son le feste ahaha


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Gennaio 2021)

Sono sinceramente sorpreso non l'abbiano ribaltata.
Questo conferma che sono totalmente Lukaku dipendenti e il prossimo interista che si azzarda a dire che il milan dipende da Ibra lo ribalto.

Comunque, "spiaze per i ragassi"


----------



## davidelynch (6 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> leggere di gente che dice che così stasera non conta....
> 
> perdiamo 3 punti su TUTTE le rivali e qua ci son le feste ahaha



Spiace per voi simpatizzanti ma quando le melme perdono fare festa è obbligatorio.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2021)

E datemi questa intervista di Conde dai


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Gennaio 2021)

Io guardo la partita di stasera con meno patemi e più rilassato.

Voi fate come volete


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

irriconoscibile ma è lui !!!

stare sempre sottozero nuoce alla tua età 



>


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Gennaio 2021)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Spiace per voi simpatizzanti ma quando le melme perdono fare festa è obbligatorio.



simpatizzanti sto mazzo. ma per piacere accendi il cervello va.


----------



## hiei87 (6 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> leggere di gente che dice che così stasera non conta....
> 
> perdiamo 3 punti su TUTTE le rivali e qua ci son le feste ahaha



Davvero, non capisco. Il concetto "teniamo l'inter a distanza" posso capirlo, ma fino a un certo punto, perchè non ritengo l'inter una nostra avversaria diretta. Il concetto "comunque vada, siamo primi", lo trovo un po' provincialotto. Siamo il Milan, chissenefrega di essere primi al 6 gennaio. A me preoccupano Roma, Atalanta e Napoli, Faccio i salti di gioia quando perdono punti loro.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> leggere di gente che dice che così stasera non conta....
> 
> perdiamo 3 punti su TUTTE le rivali e qua ci son le feste ahaha



stasera non sono 3 punti persi, a meno che non pensi che le rivali batteranno facile la Juventus quando la incontreranno, che invece risalirà di brutto visto che ci aspettiamo che ci arrivino davanti no?? 
Poi visto che le nostre avversarie sono Roma Napoli e Atalanta è normale giocarcela con loro punto a punto, non è normale essere 10 punti avanti... comunque sempre meglio stare qualche punto avanti che dietro.

Le prossime 3 con Torino Cagliari e Atalanta invece sono di importanza VITALE


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Non capisco come ci riguardi questo risultato. Che significa che male che vada saremo ancora primo? Non siamo nemmeno a metà campionato, mica è l'ultima giornata. Roma e Atalanta le stanno vincendo tutte in scioltezza, è di loro che dobbiamo preoccuparci. La sconfitta dell'inter può interessare al massimo ai nostri avversari di stasera, che avranno una motivazione in più.



Spero che sia scaramanzia o ironia, in tal caso la capisco, altrimenti ti rendo edotto che nessuna squadra che avesse 37 punti alla quindicesima giornata ha poi perso la Champions, mai.

In secondo luogo, dopo Milan-Juve noi avremo Cagliari, Torino, Atalanta, Bologna, Spezia e Crotone, loro dopo questa avranno Roma, Juve, Benevengo, Lazio, e Udinese e Fiorentina entrambe in trasferta.

Quindi se era ironia bene, perché chiunque vedrebbe che chi si deve preoccupare non siamo certo noi.

Anche perché ora non avremo Rebic per qualche turno, ma recupereremo Ibra, Bennacer e Tonali, oltre a Saele, quindi nel complesso saremo molto più forti, nelle prossime.

Scaramanzia si, complessi di inferiorità immotivati no.


----------



## cris (6 Gennaio 2021)

Godo come un riccio

Ciao Melme


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Davvero, non capisco. Il concetto "teniamo l'inter a distanza" posso capirlo, ma fino a un certo punto, perchè non ritengo l'inter una nostra avversaria diretta. Il concetto "comunque vada, siamo primi", lo trovo un po' provincialotto. Siamo il Milan, chissenefrega di essere primi al 6 gennaio. A me preoccupano Roma, Atalanta e Napoli, Faccio i salti di gioia quando perdono punti loro.



guarda che non si parla solo di oggi,io parlo in base al calendario.
se non ci superano oggi per me stiamo davanti fino al derby di ritorno,per questo la reputo un'ottima notizia

le altre hanno già perso punti in altre giornate,era l'inter che da due mesi le vinceva tutte


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Davvero, non capisco. Il concetto "teniamo l'inter a distanza" posso capirlo, ma fino a un certo punto, perchè non ritengo l'inter una nostra avversaria diretta. Il concetto "comunque vada, siamo primi", lo trovo un po' provincialotto. Siamo il Milan, chissenefrega di essere primi al 6 gennaio. A me preoccupano Roma, Atalanta e Napoli, Faccio i salti di gioia quando perdono punti loro.



A me non frega niente di tenere l'inter a distanza, godo perché hanno perso, la samp non è nostra rivale no?
La prossima giornata c'è Roma-Inter, allora sì che se vince l'inter è meglio per noi


----------



## hiei87 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> A me non frega niente di tenere l'inter a distanza, godo perché hanno perso, la samp non è nostra rivale no?
> La prossima giornata c'è Roma-Inter, allora sì che se vince l'inter è meglio per noi



Da un lato ti capisco perchè con me funziona allo stesso modo coi gobbi. Tiferei contro di loro pure se una loro sconfitta comportasse la fine del mondo. Però in generale i risultati di oggi per noi sono pessimi, più che altro per il modo con cui Atalanta e Roma hanno vinto: ancora una volta dominante.


----------



## EmmePi (6 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Spero che sia scaramanzia o ironia, in tal caso la capisco, altrimenti ti rendo edotto che nessuna squadra che avesse 37 punti alla quindicesima giornata ha poi perso la Champions, mai.
> 
> In secondo luogo, dopo Milan-Juve noi avremo Cagliari, Torino, Atalanta, Bologna, Spezia e Crotone, loro dopo questa avranno Roma, Juve, Benevengo, Lazio, e Udinese e Fiorentina entrambe in trasferta.
> 
> ...



E poi chissà.... dal mercato....

Un centrocampista forte e il vice ibra, magari lo Jovic in prestito secco.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Da un lato ti capisco perchè con me funziona allo stesso modo coi gobbi. Tiferei contro di loro pure se una loro sconfitta comportasse la fine del mondo. Però in generale i risultati di oggi per noi sono pessimi, più che altro per il modo con cui Atalanta e Roma hanno vinto: ancora una volta dominante.



Non sono pessimi, sono risultati NORMALI, a meno che tu alla vigilia non pensassi che noi possiamo asfaltare la Juve mentre Parma e Crotone fermavano Atalanta e Roma. 
Non ho capito che problemi avete. 
Dobbiamo sudarcela fino alla fine non è mica una novità? O dopo 8 anni senza CL pensavate di arrivare terzi con 10 giornate di anticipo??


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> stasera non sono 3 punti persi, a meno che non pensi che le rivali batteranno facile la Juventus quando la incontreranno, che invece risalirà di brutto visto che ci aspettiamo che ci arrivino davanti no??
> Poi visto che le nostre avversarie sono Roma Napoli e Atalanta è normale giocarcela con loro punto a punto, non è normale essere 10 punti avanti... comunque sempre meglio stare qualche punto avanti che dietro.
> 
> Le prossime 3 con Torino Cagliari e Atalanta invece sono di importanza VITALE



appunto, e le prossime saremo ancora rimaneggiatissimi. me ne frego dell'inter o degli interisti a me interessa del milan e se guardi la classifica non è così buona come potrebbe sembrare. oggi per me han vinto tutte. giornata pessima.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> E poi chissà.... dal mercato....
> 
> Un centrocampista forte e il vice ibra, magari lo Jovic in prestito secco.



No ma figurati, da qui in avanti avremo una media punti tipo il Milan di Sinisa 2015/2016 e chiuderemo poco sopra i 70. 

Nel 2020 abbiamo barato, abbiamo giocato a dilettante mentre le altre giocavano a difficoltà superstar. 



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> appunto, e le prossime saremo ancora rimaneggiatissimi. me ne frego dell'inter o degli interisti a me interessa del milan e se guardi la classifica non è così buona come potrebbe sembrare. oggi per me han vinto tutte. giornata pessima.



Ibra, Bennacer, Saele, tutta gente che dovrebbe rientrare per la partita col Cagliari. Oltre ovviamente a Tonali.

È più forte un Milan con Rebic ma senza quella gente lì oppure un Milan senza Rebic ma col rientro di quei giocatori?


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> A me non frega niente di tenere l'inter a distanza, godo perché hanno perso, la samp non è nostra rivale no?
> La prossima giornata c'è Roma-Inter, allora sì che se vince l'inter è meglio per noi



non contesto la goduria in se per l'inter ma il concetto che questa sia una giornata positiva per il milan. ma non mi rivolgo a te in particolare.


----------



## hiei87 (6 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Spero che sia scaramanzia o ironia, in tal caso la capisco, altrimenti ti rendo edotto che nessuna squadra che avesse 37 punti alla quindicesima giornata ha poi perso la Champions, mai.
> 
> In secondo luogo, dopo Milan-Juve noi avremo Cagliari, Torino, Atalanta, Bologna, Spezia e Crotone, loro dopo questa avranno Roma, Juve, Benevengo, Lazio, e Udinese e Fiorentina entrambe in trasferta.
> 
> ...



Io ai dati credo poco. Per la Champions non c'è nulla di scontato, e ora come ora ci sono squadre più lanciate di noi. 
Il calendario significa poco, abbiamo pareggiato contro Parma e Genoa, rischiando di perdere, e sofferto come cani a Benevento. Possiamo vincere o perdere contro chiunque. E bisogna fare i conti col fatto che infortuni, squalifiche e defezioni ci saranno sempre, non è un momento passeggero. Purtroppo la proprietà si è dimostrata ancora una volta indifferente alle nostre necessità. [MENTION=4699]Andris[/MENTION] anche fosse, ci sono tante squadre in lotta per il quarto posto. Se il Napoli dovesse vincere, cosa molto probabile, oggi ci avranno preso 3 punti tutti tranne l'inter. Non è una buona giornata.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> appunto, e le prossime saremo ancora rimaneggiatissimi. me ne frego dell'inter o degli interisti a me interessa del milan e se guardi la classifica non è così buona come potrebbe sembrare. oggi per me han vinto tutte. giornata pessima.



oggi dovevano vincere tutte. 
c'è da disperarsi quando perderemo punti in giornate favorevoli, non in quelle sfavorevoli


----------



## Alfred Edwards (6 Gennaio 2021)

Madonna quanto spiega, quanto spiega.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Io ai dati credo poco. Per la Champions non c'è nulla di scontato, e ora come ora ci sono squadre più lanciate di noi.
> Il calendario significa poco, abbiamo pareggiato contro Parma e Genoa, rischiando di perdere, e sofferto come cani a Benevento. Possiamo vincere o perdere contro chiunque. E bisogna fare i conti col fatto che infortuni, squalifiche e defezioni ci saranno sempre, non è un momento passeggero. Purtroppo la proprietà si è dimostrata ancora una volta indifferente alle nostre necessità. [MENTION=4699]Andris[/MENTION] anche fosse, ci sono tante squadre in lotta per il quarto posto. Se il Napoli dovesse vincere, cosa molto probabile, oggi ci avranno preso 3 punti tutti tranne l'inter. Non è una buona giornata.



Se potessimo vincere o perdere con chiunque non saremmo imbattuti da 27 giornate consecutive di campionato (a memoria, se non di più) dal Marzo scorso. Io non credo ai dati, credo a quanto fa vedere il campo, che non mente mai. O meglio, non mente mai per un anno intero. Mai visto il campo mentire per 30 partite.

Tra parentesi, l’unica partita pareggiata che abbiamo meritato di pareggiare è stata col Genoa, dove eravamo ultra decimati, con Verona e Parma avremmo strameritato di vincere.

Non sono così perdente dentro e complessato da pensare che un Milan che ha giocato così per un anno intero ora possa crollare ai livelli del Milan di Sinisa e perdere la CL.

Penso che lotteremo fino alla fine per vincere il campionato perché abbiamo tutte le qualità per farlo.

MOLTO PIÙ DI CHI SE PERDE IL PROPRIO BISONTE non sa più che pesci pigliare. Perché l’Inter senza Lukaku in piena forma è che gioca dal primo minuto ha dimostrato più e più volte che cosa sia.

I complessi di inferiorità quindi li lascio agli altri, io sono milanista, non mi appartengono, spiacente.


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> oggi dovevano vincere tutte.
> c'è da disperarsi quando perderemo punti in giornate favorevoli, non in quelle sfavorevoli



infatti.
unica incognita era la lazio senza immobile,ma il bergamasco lo ha siringato con infiltrazioni ben bene
figuriamoci riporre speranza in parma,crotone,spezia
l'inter ha sprecato una grossa chance

poi bisogna tenere fino a febbraio quando avranno le champions e perderanno altri punti


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> leggere di gente che dice che così stasera non conta....
> 
> perdiamo 3 punti su TUTTE le rivali e qua ci son le feste ahaha



In realtà ci possiamo godere la partita in maniera più rilassata considerando come eravamo messi 2 ore fa...


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non contesto la goduria in se per l'inter ma il concetto che questa sia una giornata positiva per il milan. ma non mi rivolgo a te in particolare.



il guaio grosso è che gli infortuni non ci consentono di giocare alla pari, è così dall'inizio del campionato e abbiamo fatto cose straordinarie per essere lassù nonostante tutto, quindi almeno stasera ci si può "rilassare" e si può dire che non abbiamo niente da perdere. 

per il resto lo sappiamo dall'inizio che la quota quarto posto sarà di nuovo attorno agli 80 o molto vicina agli 80 punti.
per cui è inutile fracassarsi la testa ogni volta che le altre vincono. 
Roma, Napoli e Atalanta andranno tutte sopra i 70 sicuro. 
Noi ci stiamo provando a stare sopra, con grande cuore.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> In realtà ci possiamo godere la partita in maniera più rilassata considerando come eravamo messi 2 ore fa...



Poi basta dare un’occhiata al calendario prossimo, delle prossime sei partite, e pensare che le giocheremo con gente come Ibra, Benna e Saele, tutti rientranti, per piantarla di piagnucolare come degli sfinteristi del menga.

Ormai molti pare che tifino il Sassuolo o il Chievo di Del Neri, invece che una squadra che sta semplicemente riprendendo la NORMALITÀ di ciò che è sempre stato e che deve essere.


----------



## enigmistic02 (6 Gennaio 2021)

E stasera allunghiamo.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Gennaio 2021)

Se fossi interista sarei disperato.

Questi giocano sempre con la formazione tipo, zero infortuni e zero contagi. Fanno 8 vittorie consecutive eppure si ritrovano ancora secondi e con le inseguitrici alle costole.

Non una bella situazione. Specie adesso che hanno avversarie toste da affrontare. L'unica cosa positiva è che non hanno le coppe.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> No ma figurati, da qui in avanti avremo una media punti tipo il Milan di Sinisa 2015/2016 e chiuderemo poco sopra i 70.
> 
> Nel 2020 abbiamo barato, abbiamo giocato a dilettante mentre le altre giocavano a difficoltà superstar.
> 
> ...



c'è anche il torino tra 3 giorni. poi vediamo chi ritorna per il cagliari.


----------



## Roger84 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Gli sfig*ti pensavano da molte giornate al sorpasso, figurarsi oggi che incontravano la Sampdoria e noi con mezza squadra la Juve. Purtroppo quando il DNA è da perdenti...ci puoi fare poco. Guarderò la partita di stasera un filo più rilassato...giusto un filo....


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Gennaio 2021)

Godo 
La grandiinterchetuttoilmondotremarefa!!!!


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Gennaio 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> E stasera allunghiamo.



Sei un grande.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Se fossi interista sarei disperato.
> 
> Questi giocano sempre con la formazione tipo, zero infortuni e zero contagi. Fanno 8 vittorie consecutive eppure si ritrovano ancora secondi e con le inseguitrici alle costole.
> 
> Non una bella situazione. Specie adesso che hanno avversarie toste da affrontare. L'unica cosa positiva è che non hanno le coppe.



Esatto. Ma qua leggo milanisti piangere.

Cioè, noi saremo in testa anche perdendo (ammesso che perderemo) stasera e ci aspettano Cagliari, Torino, Atalanta, Bologna, Spezia e Crotone. Partite che affronteremo coi rientranti Bennacer, Ibra, Saele e Tonali. Gli indaisti sono attesi da un filotto che comprende Roma, Juve, Benevento, Udinese fuori casa, Lazio e Fiorentina fuori casa.

Eppure alcuni di noi piangono.

Ma quanto hanno cambiato la nostra tifoseria gli ultimi nove anni? 

Cosa stiamo/stavamo diventando?

A volte me lo chiedo davvero, e le risposte non mi piacciono.



enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> E stasera allunghiamo.



Speriamo fratello. Ma anche se così non fosse, non sarebbe un dramma. Abbiamo tutto dalla nostra. 



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> c'è anche il torino tra 3 giorni. poi vediamo chi ritorna per il cagliari.



Si infatti il Toro non sarà facilissima, ma poi per il Cagliari è atteso il ritorno di Ibra. Oltre a Bennacer che forse tornerà già per il Toro.


----------



## davidelynch (6 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> simpatizzanti sto mazzo. ma per piacere accendi il cervello va.



Fai parte di un gruppo ben nutrito di persone che preferiscono una vittoria finale dell'inter (mi pare di averlo letto diverse volte nei tuoi commenti) in quanto vedi la Juve come male assoluto, ecco perché il "simpatizzante". Io invece odio l'Inter. Non dimenticarti che parliamo di calcio, cuore e sangue, il cervello qui conta poco.


----------



## enigmistic02 (6 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sei un grande.



E' solo merito dei nostri ragazzi: con il lavoro e le prestazioni hanno (ri)conquistato tutta la fiducia e la passione che ogni tifoso dovrebbe creditare loro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> In realtà ci possiamo godere la partita in maniera più rilassata considerando come eravamo messi 2 ore fa...



ma scusa ti rilassi se l'inter perde?
io lo farei se perdono napoli e roma. 

questione di punti di vista, ma ricordati che a noi cambia con la CL, mentre 1o o 2o non cambia nulla..
è brutto ma è così e lo han detto più volte anche i dirigenti.


----------



## King of the North (6 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> “ Ibra è un bollito che fa gol saltando con le mani sui difensori, ma essendo descritto come Dio ha l'immunità, vedi gol con udinese o il palo che prese al derby lo scorso anno dove commise un fallo su Skriniar, Bennacer è un mediocre che insieme a molti altri della tua squadra di ***** con gli stadi pieni torna ad essere il cesso che è sempre stato,Undertaker mi sa che si è ritirato dal wrestling,quindi non rompere con la tua squadretta da ottavo posto,senza i rigorini ed il culo eri quinto,e senza la pandemia eri i n B,tornate nelle fogne.”
> 
> Ahahahahah dovete sucarcelo senza farci sentire i denti, piangina figli di padre ignoto.
> 
> ...



tra l'altro quel messaggio era una risposta a me


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

King of the North ha scritto:


> tra l'altro quel messaggio era una risposta a me



Lo so bene.


----------



## James45 (6 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Esatto. Ma qua leggo milanisti piangere.
> 
> Cioè, noi saremo in testa anche perdendo (ammesso che perderemo) stasera e ci aspettano Cagliari, Torino, Atalanta, Bologna, Spezia e Crotone. Partite che affronteremo coi rientranti Bennacer, Ibra, Saele e Tonali. Gli indaisti sono attesi da un filotto che comprende Roma, Juve, Benevento, Udinese fuori casa, Lazio e Fiorentina fuori casa.
> 
> ...



Non chiedere e non risponderti!

Ma non dimenticare di ribadire MAI (come già scritto in altri thread sparsi) che quest'anno il campionato l'inda lo vince FACILE.
Stasera che noi si vinca o si perda nulla cambia.
L'inda sarà campione.
Punto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

King of the North ha scritto:


> tra l'altro quel messaggio era una risposta a me



Preghino di vincerlo, altrimenti vedranno che cosa accadrà. Il concetto stesso di Shitstorm assumerà un nuovo significato. 

È una promessa.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Gennaio 2021)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Fai parte di un gruppo ben nutrito di persone che preferiscono una vittoria finale dell'inter (mi pare di averlo letto diverse volte nei tuoi commenti) in quanto vedi la Juve come male assoluto, ecco perché il "simpatizzante". Io invece odio l'Inter. Non dimenticarti che parliamo di calcio, cuore e sangue, il cervello qui conta poco.



Scegliere la juve anzichè l'inter equivale a scegliere la fucilazione anzichè la sedia elettrica.
Io scelgo il milan.
Però se devo dire con chi preferisco duellare in un'ipotetica corsa scudetto io dico l'inter perchè quando si duella con la juve hai sempre quella sensazione che per vincere non devi battere solo una rivale ma devi avere la meglio anche sul palazzo e su un nemico oscuro.
Gli scudetti del 2012 , come quelli del 2005 e del 2006 , gli ultimi in ordine di tempo, credo li ricordiamo tutti.

Per me è stato logorante duellare con la juve.

Contro l'inter alla fine è una battaglia calcistica ma finisce là, tutto sul campo.

Per coerenza e come conseguenza quindi ti dico che se proprio non deve vincere il mio milan e nessuna altra squadra 'neutrale' io preferisco l'inter .
Ma non perchè mi piace l'inter ma perchè nel calcio che sogno la juve deve esser radiata.

Poi ovviamente con un inter vincente mi dovrei sorbire gli sfottò dei cugini, lo so, ma coi juventini che si contano gli scudetti a modo loro dopo che ti hanno fregato sul campo non è peggio??


----------



## mark (6 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque è troppo bello, gli interisti danno la colpa all'arbitro dicendo che il rigore della Samp è regalato, mentre il loro è netto. Ahahahaha son imbarazzanti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

James45 ha scritto:


> Non chiedere e non risponderti!
> 
> Ma non dimenticare di ribadire MAI (come già scritto in altri thread sparsi) che quest'anno il campionato l'inda lo vince FACILE.
> Stasera che noi si vinca o si perda nulla cambia.
> ...



Esatto, anche perché in caso contrario.....

Aaaaaaaahhhhhh povere mer,dacce. Povere, povere, povere mer.dacce.

In caso contrario lo vedranno che cosa succederà, oh se lo vedranno.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Gennaio 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> E' solo merito dei nostri ragazzi: con il lavoro e le prestazioni hanno (ri)conquistato tutta la fiducia e la passione che ogni tifoso dovrebbe creditare loro.



Sei un grande lo stesso.
L'ottimismo è energia pura.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

mark ha scritto:


> Comunque è troppo bello, gli interisti danno la colpa all'arbitro dicendo che il rigore della Samp è regalato, mentre il loro è netto. Ahahahaha son imbarazzanti.



Ecco perché preferisco i gobbi a loro. Nemmeno i gobbi (i tifosi) arrivano ai loro estremi di totale antisportività.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Gennaio 2021)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Fai parte di un gruppo ben nutrito di persone che preferiscono una vittoria finale dell'inter (mi pare di averlo letto diverse volte nei tuoi commenti) in quanto vedi la Juve come male assoluto, ecco perché il "simpatizzante". Io invece odio l'Inter. Non dimenticarti che parliamo di calcio, cuore e sangue, il cervello qui conta poco.



se mi chiami simpatizzante dell'inter hai il cervello staccato, tutto qua.
parli con uno che si andava a nascondere in taverna durante le partite di cl dell'inter nel 2008-2010.
che poi li preferisco ai ladri si, quello è imprescindibile.

ma non c'entra qui adesso. per me il risultato di oggi non cambia niente perchè hanno vinto tutte e noi stasera perdiamo. tutto qua.


----------



## malos (6 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ecco perché preferisco i gobbi a loro. Nemmeno i gobbi (i tifosi) arrivano ai loro estremi di totale antisportività.



Anch'io come tifoseria preferisco la juventina, il resto è altra roba.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Gennaio 2021)

malos ha scritto:


> Anch'io come tifoseria preferisco la juventina, il resto è altra roba.



tutto dipende da chi hai la sfortuna di conoscere. alla fine gli idioti sono dappertutto. 
io non ho ancora conosciuto uno juventino onesto, e ne conosco parecchi, mentre con un interista come fai a litigare? è come prendersela con un handicappato...


----------



## malos (6 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tutto dipende da chi hai la sfortuna di conoscere. alla fine gli idioti sono dappertutto.
> io non ho ancora conosciuto uno juventino onesto, e ne conosco parecchi, mentre con un interista come fai a litigare? è come prendersela con un handicappato...



Mio padre e mio fratello


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Scegliere la juve anzichè l'inter equivale a scegliere la fucilazione anzichè la sedia elettrica.
> Io scelgo il milan.
> Però se devo dire con chi preferisco duellare in un'ipotetica corsa scudetto io dico l'inter perchè quando si duella con la juve hai sempre quella sensazione che per vincere non devi battere solo una rivale ma devi avere la meglio anche sul palazzo e su un nemico oscuro.
> Gli scudetti del 2012 , come quelli del 2005 e del 2006 , gli ultimi in ordine di tempo, credo li ricordiamo tutti.
> ...



E' lo stesso discorso tipo Barcellona Espaniol e Real Ateltico.. se ad un tifoso del Real dici chi preferisci per lo scudetto tra Atletico e Barca ti diranno l'Atletico. Che tra l'altro è diventata una rivalità calda solo negli ultimi anni con Simeone. L'odio tra Real Barcellona e viceversa è lo stesso, secondo me, tra Milan e Juve. Io odio la Juve e basta, per quello che rappresnta. L'Inda è una squadra talmente triste che hanno dovuto aspettare mezzo secolo per arrivare in una finale di coppa Campioni..


----------



## Djici (6 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' lo stesso discorso tipo Barcellona Espaniol e Real Ateltico.. se ad un tifoso del Real dici chi preferisci per lo scudetto tra Atletico e Barca ti diranno l'Atletico. Che tra l'altro è diventata una rivalità calda solo negli ultimi anni con Simeone. L'odio tra Real Barcellona e viceversa è lo stesso, secondo me, tra Milan e Juve. Io odio la Juve e basta, per quello che rappresnta. L'Inda è una squadra talmente triste che hanno dovuto aspettare mezzo secolo per arrivare in una finale di coppa Campioni..



Li oddio tutti e due allo stesso modo.
Se perdono e sempre un piacere.
Però scegliere tra le due e veramente impossibile.
Direi che ho una leggera preferenza per la squadra che non e in lotta contro di noi.
Quindi se mi metti una pistola in testa e mi dici di dire quale delle due preferisco ti dico che dipende dal momento.
Oddiavo di più l'Inter di Mourinho... Ma di solito oddio di più la Juve.

Però in questo momento preciso dove devo scegliere tra una Juve che ne vince 10 o un inter che ci sorpassa con il numero di scudetti... Per me e impossibile scegliere.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' lo stesso discorso tipo Barcellona Espaniol e Real Ateltico.. se ad un tifoso del Real dici chi preferisci per lo scudetto tra Atletico e Barca ti diranno l'Atletico. Che tra l'altro è diventata una rivalità calda solo negli ultimi anni con Simeone. L'odio tra Real Barcellona e viceversa è lo stesso, secondo me, tra Milan e Juve. Io odio la Juve e basta, per quello che rappresnta. L'Inda è una squadra talmente triste che hanno dovuto aspettare mezzo secolo per arrivare in una finale di coppa Campioni..



Ma sai perchè in molti preferiscono la juve?
Perchè ormai vince da 10 anni e ci siamo come assuefatti.
A dire la verità si sono assuefatti i tifosi bianconeri stessi che nemmeno lo festeggiano più lo scudetto.
Però, siccome per me la juve è un tumore da estirpare , io non la penso cosi.

La juve deve essere scalzata e poi radiata perchè è sulla cima della cupola che comanda il calcio italiano.
Ma come si fa a tenere per il calcio degli sturaro?
E dai, diosanto.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Esatto. Ma qua leggo milanisti piangere.
> 
> Cioè, noi saremo in testa anche perdendo (ammesso che perderemo) stasera e ci aspettano Cagliari, Torino, Atalanta, Bologna, Spezia e Crotone. Partite che affronteremo coi rientranti Bennacer, Ibra, Saele e Tonali. Gli indaisti sono attesi da un filotto che comprende Roma, Juve, Benevento, Udinese fuori casa, Lazio e Fiorentina fuori casa.
> 
> ...



Vedrai stasera nel malaugurato caso in cui dovessimo perdere che delirio ci sarà. 

In molti dimenticheranno che abbiamo giocato con tanti assenti, pochi ricorderanno il meraviglioso anno che abbiamo vissuto, nessuno ricorderà i 37 punti su 45 disponibili che abbiamo fatto, tanti dimenticheranno che abbiamo giocato molte gare con tanti assenti, ecc.

Tutto sarà dimenticato: leggeremo commenti su questo o quel giocatore cesso, molti invocheranno la cessione di metà rosa, ci saranno quelli che attaccheranno Maldini, altri diranno che Pioli è inadeguato, ecc.

Son convinto che se molti tifosi di oggi se avessero vissuto il 3-2 con l'Ajax o l'ottavo col Celtic deciso da Kakà al supplementare avrebbero fatto fuoco e fiamme perché "abbiamo vinto senza meritare" oppure "abbiamo vinto solo di culo e abbiamo una squadra di cessi". Ormai ai tifosi di oggi interessa solo la singola partita, tutto quello che si è fatto prima non conta. Mah.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (6 Gennaio 2021)

Oggi gli è girata veramente male, anche se bisogna ammettere che Audero non è che abbia dovuto fare chissà quali miracoli.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Vedrai stasera nel malaugurato caso in cui dovessimo perdere che delirio ci sarà.
> 
> In molti dimenticheranno che abbiamo giocato con tanti assenti, pochi ricorderanno il meraviglioso anno che abbiamo vissuto, nessuno ricorderà i 37 punti su 45 disponibili che abbiamo fatto, tanti dimenticheranno che abbiamo giocato molte gare con tanti assenti, ecc.
> 
> ...



L’avevo scritto sul forum, l’altro giorno ho ricevuto, alla metà della partita col Benevento, il whatsapp di un mio amico che scriveva “volevo guardare la partita ma rinuncio... se giochiamo così col ***** che arriviamo in Champions”. Invece che essere orgoglioso di una squadra che sta macinando record su record da un anno critica il gioco per una partita nella quale eravamo decimati, su un campo dove i gobbi hanno pareggiato.

Questo qua poi, come dicevo, è uno di quei loggionisti che non vanno più a San Siro da sette anni, perché lui si muoveva solo per le partite di Champions, quelle di campionato per lui erano robetta, non valeva la pena scomodarsi.

Il prototipo perfetto del bauscia, che storicamente è sempre stato l’interista. Purtroppo ci siamo in parte intertristizzati. Speriamo di tornare al vecchio spirito degli anni ‘80 e ‘90, quando San Siro era una bolgia e i tifosi non andavano lì a fare i giudici di X Factor e a trasformare in larve, a forza di fischi, ogni nostro giocatore che non avesse le spalle larghe come quelle di Ibra o Clarence.


----------



## EmmePi (6 Gennaio 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> E' solo merito dei nostri ragazzi: con il lavoro e le prestazioni hanno (ri)conquistato tutta la fiducia e la passione che ogni tifoso dovrebbe creditare loro.



Tutto inizia dal dio nordico del calcio tornato rossonero.

Ed il dio disse entrando a milanello: "che sia la luce"




...e luce fu!


----------



## EmmePi (6 Gennaio 2021)

Tanto è scritto nei cieli.

Il Milan è stata l'ultima squadra A COLORI a vincere il campionato, e quest'anno sarà la prima a fare tornare i colori alla serie A.

A-F-F-A-N-C-U-L-O le m.er.de ed i ladri-gobbi!


----------



## Gas (6 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tutto dipende da chi hai la sfortuna di conoscere. alla fine gli idioti sono dappertutto.
> io non ho ancora conosciuto uno juventino onesto, e ne conosco parecchi, mentre con un interista come fai a litigare? è come prendersela con un handicappato...



Devo per forza intervenire, è ben il secondo messaggio in due giorni in cui mi trovo completamente d'accordo con te.


----------



## JoKeR (6 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma sai perchè in molti preferiscono la juve?
> Perchè ormai vince da 10 anni e ci siamo come assuefatti.
> A dire la verità si sono assuefatti i tifosi bianconeri stessi che nemmeno lo festeggiano più lo scudetto.
> Però, siccome per me la juve è un tumore da estirpare , io non la penso cosi.
> ...



Sono sempre d'accordo con te fratello rossonero!!

Ma vi rendete conto o no di cosa è il sistema Juventus? Quella squadra di melma è lo specchio della nostra società itagliota da sempre.
Forse non avete aperto la gazzetta online... c'era in primo piano oggi il video "quella volta che vieri umiliò baresi a san siro vincendo 1-6".

Allora potrete odiare l'Inter finchè volete, ma l'odio (il mio è a tutto campo, non solo sportivo) contro la Juve è totale: hanno messo un video di un Vieri ventenne umiliare il Capitano ultre trentacinquenne a fine carriera.
Sono ovunque, sono subdoli, sono falsi, sono delle melme e io li ho eliminati tutti dalla mia esistenza (donne comprese), ed effettivamente vivo meglio.

L'Inter, quando competiamo con loro, non ci ha mai rubato praticamente nulla ed è sempre stata sana rivalità... con quelli lì no... forse non vi ricordate Milan Juve 6 gennaio 1999 o Juve Milan dicembre 2004 o il gol di Muntari o il rigore di Calabria o quello di De Sciglio o i guorigioco in Supercoppa... insomma avete proprio la memoria corta, ma ognuno la pensi come vuole..

Io preferirò sempre un eventuale sorpasso dell'Inter a quelli lì.


----------



## mil77 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' lo stesso discorso tipo Barcellona Espaniol e Real Ateltico.. se ad un tifoso del Real dici chi preferisci per lo scudetto tra Atletico e Barca ti diranno l'Atletico. Che tra l'altro è diventata una rivalità calda solo negli ultimi anni con Simeone. L'odio tra Real Barcellona e viceversa è lo stesso, secondo me, tra Milan e Juve. Io odio la Juve e basta, per quello che rappresnta. L'Inda è una squadra talmente triste che hanno dovuto aspettare mezzo secolo per arrivare in una finale di coppa Campioni..



X me é esattamente l'opposto...io sempre e comunque contro l'inter. Le loro sconfitte sono praticamente una vittoria x me.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Gas ha scritto:


> Devo per forza intervenire, è ben il secondo messaggio in due giorni in cui mi trovo completamente d'accordo con te.



dovrei leggerlo come un attestato di stima??


----------



## Gas (6 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> dovrei leggerlo come un attestato di stima??



Solitamente non concordo con i tuoi messaggi, per questo mi sono stupito nel trovarmi concorde con te per ben due volte. 
Per la croncaca, l'altro messaggio è quello nel quale dicevi ieri che Simakan e Koné avrebbero giocato e contribuito ben poco in questa stagione, mentre tutti sembravano in giubilo per questi due (possibili) acquisti.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (6 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Esatto. Ma qua leggo milanisti piangere.
> 
> Cioè, noi saremo in testa anche perdendo (ammesso che perderemo) stasera e ci aspettano Cagliari, Torino, Atalanta, Bologna, Spezia e Crotone. Partite che affronteremo coi rientranti Bennacer, Ibra, Saele e Tonali. Gli indaisti sono attesi da un filotto che comprende Roma, Juve, Benevento, Udinese fuori casa, Lazio e Fiorentina fuori casa.
> 
> ...



Quanto mi gasano i tuoi post


----------



## Alfred Edwards (6 Gennaio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> X me é esattamente l'opposto...io sempre e comunque contro l'inter. Le loro sconfitte sono praticamente una vittoria x me.



Sono d'accordo con te. Per me non c'è niente di peggio dell'Inter


----------



## KILPIN_91 (6 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Sono sempre d'accordo con te fratello rossonero!!
> 
> Ma vi rendete conto o no di cosa è il sistema Juventus? Quella squadra di melma è lo specchio della nostra società itagliota da sempre.
> Forse non avete aperto la gazzetta online... c'era in primo piano oggi il video "quella volta che vieri umiliò baresi a san siro vincendo 1-6".
> ...



Ahahah hai "eliminato" donne perché gobbe?? XD


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Alfred Edwards ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con te. Per me non c'è niente di peggio dell'Inter



Concordo. Peraltro i tifosi gobbi hanno sempre considerato il Milan una grande squadra, invidiando la nostra storia europea. I neroblu ci considerano alla stregua del Torino, pur avendo vinto molto meno. Misteri.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> X me é esattamente l'opposto...io sempre e comunque contro l'inter. Le loro sconfitte sono praticamente una vittoria x me.



L’Inda è una Rube che non ce l’ha fatta. Quando si sono trovati in posizione di potere, come negli anni ‘60 con Angelo Moratti o nella seconda metà degli anni 2000, hanno fatto robe da far rabbrividire perfino i gobbi, nel primo caso tra doping di Herrera e arbitri comprati a suon di Rolex (mia firma docet), nel secondo caso uscendo “formalmente” puliti dalla stessa Calciopoli nella quale c’erano dentro fino al collo, come dimostrato dalle intercettazioni di Facchetti uscite anni dopo (che se non fossero state occultate non avrebbero MAI permesso loro di farla franca, e ricordiamoci che NOI AVEVAMO GIÀ L’ACCORDO CON IBRA NEL 2006, noi venimmo penalizzati e loro no, per questo Ibra, come Vieira, andò da loro. Se fossero stati penalizzati -era il minimo che meritavano- come noi Ibra non sarebbe mai andato da loro e non avrebbero potuto fare quello squadrone, il loro palmares sarebbe fermo all’89). Per non parlare della Champions 2010







E le partite col Barca (il video sopra è un tifoso straniero, privo di campanilismi nostrani) sono solo la punta dell’iceberg, io ricordo ancora cosa successe col Chelsea agli ottavi e con la Dynamo Kiev ai gironi (partita chiave per passare).

Per questo l’Inda ha l’ossessione per i gobbi, li odiano a morte, mentre verso di noi hanno un complesso di superiorità (che dimostra quanto siano malati di mente): perché la Juve è ciò che loro hanno sempre tentato di essere, riuscendoci solo raramente (e, nelle rare volte che ci sono riusciti, hanno fatto pure peggio).



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Concordo. Peraltro i tifosi gobbi hanno sempre considerato il Milan una grande squadra, invidiando la nostra storia europea. I neroblu ci considerano alla stregua del Torino, pur avendo vinto molto meno. Misteri.



Esatto. I gobbi ammettono tranquillamente che il Milan a livello europeo abbia una storia molto superiore alla loro, per gli interisti, parole loro (di un indaista) “veder vincere il Milan è come veder vincere il figlio del portinaio”. Loro si considerano il Liverpool di Milano e noi l’Everton, quando la storia dice l’esatto opposto. E senza i magheggi di Mo-ratti padre e figlio il loro palmares sarebbe davvero quello dell’Everton (basta togliere tre CL -una più LURIDA dell’altra- e otto scudetti, i cinque farlocchi con tanto di cartonato del post-Calciopoli e i tre anfetaminici degli anni ‘60 e rimane proprio un palmares da Everton).

Ultima cosa: i gobbi saranno pure quel che saranno, ma tolti una decina di scudetti rubati (a memoria quelli del 1971/1972, 1972/1973, 1981/1982, 1982/1983, 1997/1998, 2001/2002, 2004/2005, 2005/2006, 2011/2012, 2017/2018) , rimarrebbero comunque 28 scudetti vinti legittimamente, e per quanto in CL abbiano vinto poco hanno comunque giocato nove finali, che dimostrano una importante continuità ad alti livelli.

L’Inda dal post-1972, finiti i magheggi del Mo-ratto (e nel ‘72 ci arrivarono con la vergogna della Lattina, altroché i lampioni di Marsiglia, per i quali siamo stati puniti, loro con la lattina hanno passato il turno e non sarebbe mai successo senza quella mafiata) , in CL ha giocato una SOLA finale, meglio di loro nell’ultimo cinquantennio hanno fatto anche Steaua Bucarest (2 finali, una vittoria e una sconfitta), Nottingham Forrest (2 finali e 2 vittorie), Porto (2 finali e 2 vittorie), Borussia Dortmund (2 finali e 1 vittoria), Amburgo (2 finali e 1 vittoria).

Negli ultimi 49 anni ha fatto le stesse finali della Roma (solo che la Roma ha perso).

Quindi l’Inter tolto il periodo di mafia totale di Angelo Mo-ratto (roba che, ripeto, fa schifo perfino paragonata ai gobbi) è davvero pochissima roba, è un club a livelli di Borussia Dortmund, Everton o giù di lì.

Quanto detto sopra lo dimostra, l’Inda non è un grande club, ha molto più a che spartire con club medi come quelli menzionati sopra che con noi e col Real.



KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Quanto mi gasano i tuoi post


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Nella sfiga ci sta andando bene, proprio oggi l'Inter si ferma.
Tutto lascia pensare che in qualche modo è l'anno della nostra resurrezione.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Gennaio 2021)

Se consideriamo le tifoserie indubbiamente i gobbi sono "migliori", seppur di poco, rispetto agli interisti.

Tuttavia la proprietà Ovina mi fa sempre desiderare che tra le due sia "meglio" l'Inter.

Non scordiamoci tutti i torti che abbiamo subito dai gobbi. E stasera credo che dovremo pure aggiornare la lista. L'Inter quando ci ha battuto lo ha fatto quasi sempre in modo regolare. I gobbi invece spesso e volentieri ce l'hanno rubata.

Inoltre ricordo che i gobbi fanno i superiori solo quando vincono. Quando perdono son peggio degli interisti. Questi stanno ancora al seceranedved eh...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (6 Gennaio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Se consideriamo le tifoserie indubbiamente i gobbi sono "migliori", seppur di poco, rispetto agli interisti.
> 
> Tuttavia la proprietà Ovina mi fa sempre desiderare che tra le due sia "meglio" l'Inter.
> 
> ...



Nonostante i furti, i Gobbi per me sono meno peggio. Perlomeno con molti di loro si puo' parlare di calcio.... Gli sfinteristi si credono santi, gli immacolati, quelli che hanno sempre ragione... Poi pensano sempre che ogni loro sconfitta è causata da fattori che non lo riguardano, cioè la follia. Non c'è paragone dai... Preferisco 20 scudi di fila alla Juve che 1 solo al circo sfinterista! Ricordati che gli sfinteristi sono quelli che ci sfottono perché siamo andati in B. Tra l'altro cosa ci sarebbe di male in questo? È un po' come i ricchi che snobbano i poveri, cioè la follia più totale! Senza contare che anche loro sarebbero dovuti andare in b....
Veramente, non c'è paragone.


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Poi basta dare un’occhiata al calendario prossimo, delle prossime sei partite, e pensare che le giocheremo con gente come Ibra, Benna e Saele, tutti rientranti, per piantarla di piagnucolare come degli sfinteristi del menga.
> 
> Ormai molti pare che tifino il Sassuolo o il Chievo di Del Neri, invece che una squadra che sta semplicemente riprendendo la NORMALITÀ di ciò che è sempre stato e che deve essere.



Chi piagnucola?stasera giochi senza centrocampo,con Calabria in mediana e senza Ibra. Dico che una sconfitta la prenderei con molta più leggerezza con la Inter bloccata dalla Samp.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Chi piagnucola?stasera giochi senza centrocampo,con Calabria in mediana e senza Ibra. Dico che una sconfitta la prenderei con molta più leggerezza con la Inter bloccata dalla Samp.



Non mi riferivo a te infatti, sul “piagnucolare”.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Gennaio 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Nonostante i furti, i Gobbi per me sono meno peggio. Perlomeno con molti di loro si puo' parlare di calcio.... Gli sfinteristi si credono santi, gli immacolati, quelli che hanno sempre ragione... Poi pensano sempre che ogni loro sconfitta è causata da fattori che non lo riguardano, cioè la follia. Non c'è paragone dai... Preferisco 20 scudi di fila alla Juve che 1 solo al circo sfinterista! Ricordati che gli sfinteristi sono quelli che ci sfottono perché siamo andati in B. Tra l'altro cosa ci sarebbe di male in questo? È un po' come i ricchi che snobbano i poveri, cioè la follia più totale! Senza contare che anche loro sarebbero dovuti andare in b....
> Veramente, non c'è paragone.



Infatti come tifosi ho scritto che i gobbi sono migliori. Su questo non ci piove. Basta farsi un giro sui social e si scopre un mondo di rosiconi interisti indescrivibile, gente che urla al complotto pro Milan perfino se vinciamo 4-0. Dei gobbi odio a morte gli Ovini ed i loro intrallazzi politici, economici e sportivi.


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non mi riferivo a te infatti, sul “piagnucolare”.



Ah scusami fratello


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Gennaio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Infatti come tifosi ho scritto che i gobbi sono migliori. Su questo non ci piove. Basta farsi un giro sui social e si scopre un mondo di rosiconi interisti indescrivibile, gente che urla al complotto pro Milan perfino se vinciamo 4-0. Dei gobbi odio a morte gli Ovini ed i loro intrallazzi politici, economici e sportivi.



Pensa che un mentecatto decerebrato (lo stesso che ha accusato Theo di essere uno stupratore, ignorando che quella che lo aveva accusato è stata arrestata per calunnia) è arrivato a dire che il fatto che Ibra parteciperà a Sanremo sarebbe una prova che “il sistema vuol far vincere il bbilan”.

Ma dimmi te se si può essere così dementi.

Poi oggi alcuni hanno avuto il coraggio di lamentarsi per il rigore assegnato alla Samp, quando era molto più evidente di quello che hanno ricevuto a favore (e alcuni interisti l’hanno pure ammesso, salvo venire accusati di essere dei troll dalla maggioranza di mentecatti). Una tifoseria così è unica al mondo, in negativo.



Zenos ha scritto:


> Ah scusami fratello



Figurati.


----------



## Goro (6 Gennaio 2021)

Si sono fatti umiliare dai cadaveri degli ex Candreva e Keita in totale tranquillità per quanto essere pagliacci sia per loro la normalità


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Gas ha scritto:


> Solitamente non concordo con i tuoi messaggi, per questo mi sono stupito nel trovarmi concorde con te per ben due volte.
> Per la croncaca, l'altro messaggio è quello nel quale dicevi ieri che Simakan e Koné avrebbero giocato e contribuito ben poco in questa stagione, mentre tutti sembravano in giubilo per questi due (possibili) acquisti.



ahahahahah ok !


----------

